# New FHD monitor under 7K



## ebuyer (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi guys,

Looking to buy a new FHD monitor for my PC, main purpose is to watch movies, complete some office works and coding. Also very light to no gaming.

One option i would like to have is the ability to use it as a tv, i heard if my STB and monitor has a HDMI port then i can achieve it, so guys please suggest.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 20, 2014)

ebuyer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking to buy a new FHD monitor for my PC, main purpose is to watch movies, complete some office works and coding. Also very light to no gaming.
> 
> One option i would like to have is the ability to use it as a tv, i heard if my STB and monitor has a HDMI port then i can achieve it, so guys please suggest.



I don't think you will get any FHD monitor for 7k

you only get 15-19" monitors with 1360x768 resolution tops.

save up more and get the monitor that you need for 9k


----------



## ebuyer (Apr 20, 2014)

not looking for any crappy 1366X768, can extend upto 8k but thats that. How is 1600X900 ones?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 20, 2014)

ebuyer said:


> not looking for any crappy 1366X768, can extend upto 8k but thats that. How is 1600X900 ones?



HD+ is good but its still not a 1080p


----------



## ebuyer (Apr 20, 2014)

Provide me some options and lets see how much can i stretch


----------



## hitesh (Apr 20, 2014)

Get this  
Totally worth it


----------



## Gollum (Apr 20, 2014)

hitesh said:


> Get this
> Totally worth it



+1
I have the same. you get 1 HDMI with sound out via a 3.5mm socket and a VGA port.

Cons. no volume control for the sound out

very good for movies and drawing, not so great for text.

VGA output is not so clear on this. I have tested with multiple cables and computers - You will have to use the sharpness feature of the monitor to make things look less fuzzier.
HDMI is perfect. I use my ps4 on it with HDMI


----------



## ebuyer (Apr 20, 2014)

How about this one *www.snapdeal.com/product/benq-gw2255hm-215-inch-monitor/1462104


----------



## hitesh (Apr 20, 2014)

ebuyer said:


> How about this one *www.snapdeal.com/product/benq-gw2255hm-215-inch-monitor/1462104



You can't go wrong with either of them


----------

